# A call  for Tutorials



## Mudder (Jul 22, 2007)

Good morning everyone,


The content team is working on categorizing our list of current tutorials and now is the time for everyone who has an idea on a different way to accomplish a penturning task to get it down on "digital paper" so that we can add it to our Library.

It does not matter if the idea has been done before; If you do it a bit differently then we want your tutorial. Yours might be the one that connects with the reader and allows them to accomplish their goal.
Got a pen photography method? A casting method? Want to write a pen review or a procedure on assembling a "tricky" pen?  Please take some pictures or make some sketches and put some words with it. You are the folks who will make our Library the best of the penturning community.

If you have an idea and don't know how to get started then contact me through the forum and I will do my best to get you hooked up with someone who can help you. Speaking of help; we can use a few volunteers to help other members get their idea's into a tutorial.

Anyone with a question or want to voulenteer to help please email me through the forum.

Thank you,

Scott


----------



## Mudder (Jul 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## gerryr (Jul 25, 2007)

Can you bump a sticky?


----------



## Mudder (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Can you bump a sticky?



It appears so [8D]

Get's it back on the "active topics" page so as to be "In your face" so to speak []


----------



## stevers (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm working on a pressure pot tutorial with Jerry as we speak. Should be done soon.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 26, 2007)

Mudder, I have a small tutorial in mind.  I may have to yell for help to get it properly formatted.  I'll see what I can do this weekend.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Mudder, I have a small tutorial in mind.  I may have to yell for help to get it properly formatted.  I'll see what I can do this weekend.



Anyone can contact me through the forum email. If I cannot help you I will find someone who can []


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 26, 2007)

Cav,
I'm on the content team and will gladly help with spleeing, edditing and fomatting. [][}][]
Gary &lt;&lt;== Official member of the Internet Spelling Police.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 26, 2007)

Cav!!!

Tutorial?????

This is HISTORICAL!!!
(or hysterical)[][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Cav!!!
> 
> Tutorial?????
> ...



[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]

I'm unloved!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



As the investment counselors say,  "You've EARNED it!!"


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 26, 2007)

Cav, I'd be happy to provide any assistance I can.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Cav, I'd be happy to provide any assistance I can.



Well, I do have this idea for Ed.................[}]


----------



## ericw95 (Jul 26, 2007)

Gentlemen, and I know for some the term is used not usually associated with you, I just want to take a moment before turning in for the night and say thank you for taking the time to document your experience.

I do not mean to discriminate the ladies but the "old boys" were chatting above.  If any lady contributes a tutorial, thank you as well.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2007)

Scott, I'm not sure if it's what you want, or if it's suitable, but I've just posted some bandsaw mods I made in the Tools , Fixtures and tips forum. If you want it, please help yourself.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 28, 2007)

Scott, I was just too late to edit my reply above. I have just added a post in Penturning called Knot for Dummies that I think could be useful.[]


----------



## Mudder (Jul 30, 2007)

Keep up the good work everyone!

We have two new tutorials posted and two that I sent to Jeff last night to be posted. I have promises for a few more.

There are however area's where we are severely lacking. If anyone could do a tutorial on photography it would be appreciated. Also some light tent tutorials, lighting a photo, editing & uploading a photo. Anybody want to do a tutor on sharpening? Using a skew? Any tutorial that is related to penmaking, no matter how simple you think it may be there is someone out there who is new and does not have the first clue how to get started. You can change that! Speaking of getting started; how about a tutor on what is needed to get started?

If you don't know how to get started, need help editing, want a proof reader, Please contact me through the forum and I will do my best to get you the help that you need.


YOU are what makes the IAP what it is and I would like to see our library grow to be the best penturning resource avaliable.


----------



## stevers (Jul 30, 2007)

Mudder, 
I may be able to help with a tutorial on a light tent. Look at this set up and tell me what you think.




<br />



<br />

PM or E-mail me if you like.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2007)

Steve,

Can you adjust the intensity of the halogens???  I didn't think that was possible.

Otherwise, great looking tent!!!


----------



## stevers (Jul 31, 2007)

Just high and low Ed. It's always on high anyway.


----------



## stevers (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a stupid question. 
Am I missing something? Where are all these tutorials??? I can't find them in the library. I see Stevens new one on the band saw upgrades, it's got a link on the home page. But where do I find it otherwise. I must have a screw loose or something.


----------



## Mudder (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />I have a stupid question.
> Am I missing something? Where are all these tutorials??? I can't find them in the library. I see Stevens new one on the band saw upgrades, it's got a link on the home page. But where do I find it otherwise. I must have a screw loose or something.



You don't have a screw loose that I know of. [8D] The content team is working on re arranging the library but that is going to take a little bit of time. We are working on it.


----------



## jeff (Aug 1, 2007)

After the articles leave the home page, they go to the library. WHERE in the library they will be is not yet finalized. Right now they are arranged by year published.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=45


----------



## stevers (Aug 1, 2007)

OK, I thought thats where they were supposed to be. It's just that I can't find some of the newer ones. The years only go to 2006. I'll wait till you guys get a chance to update it all with the new tutorials. Thanks.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 28, 2007)

Just my opinion, but one list of tutorials may be better than the organization by year published. The last year list I look at is always the list where the one I am looking for is found. Looking in one list may be a better choice. Just a thought.
do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />After the articles leave the home page, they go to the library. WHERE in the library they will be is not yet finalized. Right now they are arranged by year published.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=45


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 28, 2007)

Don,
I believe ultimately tutorials will be listed by topic instead of by year. i.e. tools, finishing, casting, kit modifications, etc.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm currently looking for a Roller Ball w/Filigree tutorial. I got some from Craft Supplies USA, but seem that they have taken those away and have not been able to find anymore. they were pretty well planned and Kinda miss them. I didn't think I'd ever do a Roller Ball/Filigree but here I am looking for info. I guess just a basic outline is all I need. I have the kit and bushing for it, but the Woodcraft kit I got didn't have any instructions with it.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 31, 2007)

These tutorials are going into a special easy to find place?  I've wrote a few, not in a pdf format as I don't know how that happens, but you can find the indian blanket in the faq section and the zig zags in the penturning section.  Feel free to use them or not, up to you.  Regardless, I did not invent anything, just adapted some existing bowl turning techniques into pens.  I am working on a new pen making formula E=pen2/2x6n  but it is very top secret double government classified! [)]


----------



## Daniel (Nov 20, 2007)

I wrote several posts on the basics of photography. but i can't find them even in the archives now. They could be used as a rough outline for a tutorial on the basics of taking pen pictures.


----------

